# loving it here,looking for rugby union contacts



## kingi (Aug 31, 2013)

So following up from my trip here over for the first time over the weekend, i would like to thank everyone for thier safety advice and what not. 

Im here for a few weeks at this stage and woyld like to share my rugby union expertise with the community here if i can. Any contacts with local manila clubs lurking around? I have 20 odd years of front row experience some of it semi professional and understand rugby is a growing sport here?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello

I have never known rugby to be sport here, soccer and basketball but not rugby


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Kingi, 

there is bit of a rugby scene here and they had a few games down at Rizal Stadium in Manila a few months back. I was on the plane with a bunch of lads who had represented Philippines (or one of their clubs) in a tournament in Hong Kong. They looked a cheery bunch.

Not sure where you can find them however Howzat sports bar is probably a good place to ask as they have a decent rugby crowd there.

Enjoy your time and kudos for being prepared to put some effort into the community.


----------



## mikos (Sep 4, 2013)

That would be hard. I think you will find some groups in Makati. They hold private viewing sessions on bars when there is a game. Its more of a basketball country in the PI though,


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

mikos said:


> That would be hard. I think you will find some groups in Makati. They hold private viewing sessions on bars when there is a game. Its more of a basketball country in the PI though,


yeah, and no NFL football .. sigh!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

billygoat said:


> yeah, and no NFL football .. sigh!


I'm wondering if there aren't some playing "American Football". I was in a sporting goods store, the other day, picking up some baseball equip. and noticed that they had a couple of footballs! I was very surprised to see them.


----------

